# which glue?



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

What glue is best for gluing leather to wood?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

paduke said:


> What glue is best for gluing leather to wood?


contact cement...

This to That (Glue Advice)


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome web site stick tyvm


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

paduke said:


> What glue is best for gluing leather to wood?


Hide glue... :grin:

Sorry couldn't resist; like those corny jokes in Xmas crackers.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bill: thanks for asking a question that's been on my mind, and Stick: Thanks for the useful site with the answer.


----------

